# streckenbau im bikepark-silbersattel in steinach



## lupo77 (24. Juli 2010)

hallo leutz, wer hat den ahnung und oder erfahrung im bau von dh-, freeride- und northshorestrecken etc. ?

mfg Lupo


----------



## cappulino (24. Juli 2010)

Frag mal da ... http://www.mtb-riderz.de/ vielleicht gibt´s ja Nachwuchstalente? Oder mal über einen Administrator einen Beitrag auf der Hauptseite schalten... wenn´s um (semi)professionellen Streckenbau gehen sollte... 

Ansonsten find ich dieses Dokument interessant: http://www.bfu.ch/PDFLib/1229_105.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoP__ (25. Juli 2010)

Um was geht es denn genau? Lediglich Planung?

Was die MTB-Riderz angeht, haben wir bisher nur ein wenig "inoffizielle" Erfahrung 
Der Antrag für eine offizielle Strecke in Breitungen wurde noch nicht bearbeitet.

Ein paar Ideen zwecks Downhillstrecke können wir sicherlich beisteuern.
Man hat ja als Fahrer eine Vorstellung davon, wie eine gute Strecke sein sollte. Immerhin haben wir den Sieger der Junioren 2009 vorzuweisen 

Zu erreichen bin ich unter [email protected]


----------



## lupo77 (25. Juli 2010)

der bikepark existiert ja schon seit fünf jahren oder so...nur der förster macht stress, geht aber zum glück dieses jahr in rente, nun wollen wir leute zusammen trommeln die lust haben ende der seson(kann kein englisch) oder anfang der nächsten strecken zu bauen,von einfach über mittel bis schwer...northshore, dh für einsteiger und kleine kids(wegen nachwuchs gewinnung,gern außer acht gelassen) nen pumptrack und eventl. 4cross, und ne kleine trialstrecke...würde sogar in form von tageskarten entlohnt werden...ist aber erstmal nur alles planung


----------



## MoP__ (25. Juli 2010)

Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was machen.

Beim Bauen würde ich sagen, 1/2 Tag arbeiten, 1/2 Tag fahren 
Wenn Begehung ist, kann bestimmt der ein- oder andere von uns mal hinkommen.

Versprechen kann ich aber noch nichts, mit etwas Glück können wir dieses Jahr selbst noch anfangen zu buddeln.


----------



## Datenwurm (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bin nächstes WE zum Rennen in STeinach - Schwarzer Helm, MTB-Riderz Trikot, Rot-Weißes Bergamont. Würde mich über ein persönliches Gespräch vor Ort freuen!

Grüße


----------



## lupo77 (25. Juli 2010)

hey leutz, also ich bin nächstes we zum renen auch am start braunes demo mit gelben deemax! werd mal mit dem geschäftsführer reden wie die dinge so stehen.
trotzdem schon mal danke für euer intrese an der zusammen arbeit.

grüße


----------



## RiderKid (26. Juli 2010)

tach an alle verrückten^^
könn uns ja beim renn am we treffenund drüber reden mal mitn gerhart(chef vom bikepark)wie wir die ganze sache gestallten wollten bzw dürfen..ich und (lupo77)buddeln nun seit fast 2 saisong´s aber immer nur zu 2t oder zu 3t zu baun is echt zwecklos!

Ride on ihr kaputten!


----------



## lupo77 (26. Juli 2010)

recht hat er  ...alle die ahnungvom streckenbau, vorschläge oder wünsche haben sind eingeladen, aber natürlich auch die die einfach nur spaß am buddeln haben.


----------



## cappulino (26. Juli 2010)

Zum buddeln hab ich persönlich zwar keine Zeit, zum fahren aber schon  aber sicher nicht nur... sondern auch um ggf. zu unterstützen wenn´s um das Thema "Naturverträglichkeit" also das Brennpunktthema "Förster" geht. Wichtig wäre dann, dass die wirklich Interessierten (Betreiber, evtl. Vereine etc.) an einen Tisch kommen und ein gemeinsames Interesse für den MTB-Sport (DH, FR, Fahrtechnik-Kurse, Nachwuchs & Kids) in Thüringen der größte gemeinsame Nenner ist ...  die DIMB setzt sich für legalen naturverträglichen Streckenbau ein, selbst wenn diese dann kommerziell betrieben werden - es geht um Mountainbiken!!!  Also wenn ihr Argumente und Fürsprecher benötigt, dann einfach melden ... Adresse steht unten.

Grüße von der Interessengemeinschaft Thüringen in den Süden

Michael


----------



## EL_BOB (27. Juli 2010)

hallo... ich fahre öfters in steinach mit kumpels.... zumindest so oft wir können... würden euch gern beim streckenbau unterstützen deshalb wäre es cool wenn der thread hier aktuell bleibt was den streckenbau angeht(wann ihr baut und wann man helfen kann)...
ich bin zwar kein pro im streckenbau aber ich schwing gern die schaufel...

also lasst hören wie es weiter geht...
ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brumbrum (27. Juli 2010)

Bilder vom Trainings WE in Steinach online:
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/blog/bilder/?album=9&gallery=44
Grüße


----------



## lupo77 (22. August 2010)

Mal was neues in sachen Streckenbau, leider können wir mit der Offizielenplanung erst nächstes Jahr anfangen, da mit dem jetzigen Förster nicht gut Kirschen essen ist.
Aber wir können uns ja trotzdem schonmal Gedanken machen was wir alles bauen wollen und wo es hin soll. Je eher wir anfangen umso besser das Ergebniss.
Ich würde vorschlagen nen foam pit hinter das Kassenhäuschen zu setzten die Anfahrt würde sich somit vom Steilhang aus von selber ergeben. Da auch Wanderer sich auf den Stühlen zum pausieren nieder lassen hätten sie was zum staunen und würden unseren Sport vieleicht besser verstehen. Bin für weitere vorschläge sehr dankbar,

Grüzi Lupo

Hardt rocks, hard knocks


----------



## cappulino (15. September 2010)

Hallo Lupo,

wie ist der Stand der Dinge, gibt es News oder ziehen sich alle zurück ohne die Winterpause für Planungen und Organisation zu nutzen?

MfG

Michael


----------



## lupo77 (14. Oktober 2010)

hallo cappulino,

gibt leider noch nix neues. da ich aber seit letzter woche wieder aus der schweiz da bin werd ich mal im park anrufen und fragen wann es mit den planungen los gehen soll. zurück ziehen können sie sich diesmal nicht, haben ja verprochen da viel geld in streckkenbau und pflege gehen soll.


mfg lupo


----------



## wie was he (21. Oktober 2010)

iich kann mal mien kumpels fragen ob sie lust haben bei euch zu bauen wir sind ein gutes team bestehen aus baggefahren planungskünslern und soweiter wenn du gern mal fotos von uns haben möchtest von unseren bau exemplaren die schick ich dir gerne welche ich kann dir aber nichts versprechen das wir da mit ziehen weil ich meine kumpels erst mal fragen muss


----------



## lupo77 (5. November 2010)

wär super wenn ihr da mitbauen würdet können jede helfende schufel gebrauchen. wegen den fotos die kannste mir ja gern mal senden: [email protected] . aber wie ich es oben schon erwähnt habe das dauert alles noch etwas.finde mann könnte sich ja trotzdem schon mal zu ner strecken und geländebesichtigung in steinach treffen also noch bevor der erste schnee liegt mein ich  . leute die interesse haben können ja mal ein paar termine vorschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## William Foster (8. November 2010)

Ausbau der Skiarena Silbersattel zum Greifen nah

http://www.mdr.de/thueringen/sued-thueringen/7840614.html

Da steht was von "ganzjähriger Nutzung, beispielsweise für Mountainbiker", das klingt doch gut.


----------



## lupo77 (10. November 2010)

das hört sich auch gut an. gemeint ist damit aber nur, das die arena nicht nur im winter sondern auch im sommer(Biker)  vollausgelastet werden soll. im winter besteht weiterhin für biker fahrverbot soweit ich weiß. leider son snow downhill wär schon recht geil  . aber leute wie sieht es denn nun mit der planung aus wollen wir uns alle mal treffen, noch befor der erste schnee, da oben fällt? weil so eine streckenplanung braucht ja auch zeit und da wär der winter schon ziemlich passent. macht mal vorschläge an welchem we es euch passen würde.


ride hard, ride free


----------



## cappulino (15. November 2010)

Hallo Lupo!

Zwischen Weihnachten und Heilige Drei Könige könnte ich zu einem Treffen erscheinen. Ich bin Vertreter der DIMB IG Thüringen und würde ggf. eine Moderatorenrolle einnehmen bzw. entsprechende Kontakte zu den Legalizern knüpfen. Ebenso steht eine Landschaftsarchitektin mit uns im Kontakt, die sich ggf. ebenso euerem Projekt annehmen würde. 
Aus meiner Sicht sollten zu einem möglichen Termin alle bisher Beteiligten/Vertreter der Interessengruppen (also Betreiber, Eigentümer, Buddler, Veranstalter, Vereine mit Trainingsbetrieb auf der Strecke...) anwesend sein um die Interessenlage übergreifend erfassen zu können. Langfristig sollte sich meiner Meinung der Bikepark in ein touristisches Konzept für die Region einbetten um nicht isoliert von anderen Aktionen (Wegenetze...) betrieben zu werden und die Attraktivität zu steigern.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Capic Biker (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wie siehts aus gibt es schon was neues Aktuelles,
würde sehr gerne mitbauen habe im eigenen Wald selber 2 Strecken gebaut.

Meldet euch doch mal wies aktuell aussieht


Gruß Daniel


----------



## lupo77 (1. Mai 2011)

hi leute, also zu meiner ankündigung der bauacktion ist zu sagen das uns  der forst und ne kleine bürgerinitiative "gegen ausbau des  silbersattels" einen mega fetten strich durch die rechnung machen.  musten alle shors abbauen die nicht auf dem gelände des parks sind und  wir dürfen da auch vorerst nichts mehr bauen. falls doch gebaut wird  will mann dem park die betriebserlaubniss wohl entziehen.
könnt euch sicherlich vorstellen wie wir am kotzen sind haben haufen zeit in die teile investiert und dann sowas.


----------



## cappulino (1. Mai 2011)

Hi! 

Gibts da was "zum nachlesen" in dieser Sache - so dass man sich als Außenstehender eher ein Bild von der Sache machen kann??? Also von beiden Seiten - zum einen Konzept und Planung des Betreibers  des Bikeparks (einer muss ja den Hut aufhaben) und zum anderen Einwände der Bürgerinitiative und des Forstamtes?

Bisher wurde ja hier nur "zum Buddeln" eingeladen, gesagt getan ...

Open Trails!


----------



## FoFo 007 (6. Mai 2011)

Fehlpost.


----------



## Carbonized (6. Mai 2011)

Servus,

welche Gebiete sind denn genau vom Abriss betroffen, Lupo ?
Ich bin seit 3 Jahren so gut wie jedes Wochenende in Steinach (grünes  Demo `11, rote Laufräder) und am Samstag haben wir ja noch den Wallride  fertig geschaufelt. Unterm Lift bleibt doch hoffentlich alles stehen ?  Bisher sind da einfach die schönsten Hindernisse zu finden...

Ich bin morgen wieder in Steinach, dann mache ich mir auch noch selbst  ein Bild von der Lage - hoffentlich bekomme ich nicht gleich einen  riesen Schock. Vom Forst war man da ja schon einiges gewohnt...


----------



## Capic Biker (6. Mai 2011)

Bin Morgen auch am Start und will weng in Steinach Rocken hoff des haut hin moin.


----------



## Carbonized (7. Mai 2011)

Also von meiner Seite gibts Entwarnung, der Park lässt sich wie gewohnt befahren! Lediglich die Holzumfahrung der Schlucht am Ende der Freeride Strecke, sowie die Pyramide wurden bereits letztes Jahr vom Forst abgerissen. Das Gebiet gehört nicht zur Skiarena...

Heute haben wir wieder was neues angefangen, einen Hip Jump unterm Lift. Bis 18Uhr haben wir da heute probiert und geschaufelt. An alle die heute da waren und uns gesehen haben, haben vielleicht die zu langsame Anfahrt bemerkt. Der Anlieger davor wird definitiv länger gezogen, um schneller durch die Kurve zu kommen. Man kommt ohne weiteres bereits auf die Landung, aber mit mehr Geschwindigkeit kommt mehr flow in den Hip Jump. 

Sollte es noch irgendwelche Vorschläge/ Probleme/ Schäden an Streckenabschnitten geben, schreib mir bitte eine Nachricht, sodass wir uns schnellstmöglich um die Sache kümmern können.

Übrigens: am 25. Juni ist das 12 Stunden Downhill Rennen in Steinach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2011)

Auf welcher Strecke wird den das 12h DH ausgetragen?


----------



## Carbonized (7. Mai 2011)

Die Streckenführung ist noch im Gespräch. Sicher ist aber, dass das Rennen bis runter zur Talstation gehen soll, sofern die Sache genehmigt wird. Dadurch kann mehr Zeit zum überholen erzielt werden und die Rundenzahl wird deutlich verkleinert. 2010 hatte ich ja 72 Runden gefahren, das ist einfach zu viel... Aber wie gesagt, noch steht die Streckenführung wegen Genehmigungen in den Sternen...


----------



## DHK (7. Mai 2011)

Ok, ist so wie ich schon gehört hatte. Konnte es aber nicht so richtig glauben, da ja im unteren Teil nur der Schlepplift ist. Wird dann wohl sicher auch für die Fahrer nicht leicht da die 12 Std. Lift durchzuhalten.
Aber das andere ist auch, wo da der Unterschied ist ob nun viele kurze Abfahrten oder ein paar weniger, dafür länger. Weiß nicht so recht.
Bin ja immernoch am überlegen ob ich dieses Jahr mitfahren soll oder nicht.


----------



## may (9. Mai 2011)

habt ihr zum schluss die komplette landung vom hip umgebuddelt? War die landung zu weit weg?

Ist das 12h rennen nicht am 18.6.? Bin grade auf arbeit und kann nicht nachschauen.


----------



## Carbonized (10. Mai 2011)

Genau, wir haben die Landung noch etwas in Richtung Absprung geschaufelt und im Gegenzug den Absprung deutlich steiler gemacht. Wenn wir dann noch die Anfahrt zum Sprung verbessert haben, wirds eine schöne neue Attraktion im Bikepark.

Das 12 Stunden Rennen wurde dem EDC in Leogang um eine Woche auf den 25. Juni verschoben!


----------



## mbal84 (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo, ist es denn möglich, die Startgebühr für das 12 h DH Rennen am Samstag auch direkt vor Ort zu bezahlen? Wir haben nämlich nicht gecheckt, dass wir das Geld überweisen müssen. Unser Teamname ist "East Guard Racing" und wir würden evtl. noch einen vierten Starter mitbringen.


----------



## Carbonized (23. Juni 2011)

mbal84 schrieb:


> Hallo, ist es denn möglich, die Startgebühr für das 12 h DH Rennen am Samstag auch direkt vor Ort zu bezahlen? Wir haben nämlich nicht gecheckt, dass wir das Geld überweisen müssen. Unser Teamname ist "East Guard Racing" und wir würden evtl. noch einen vierten Starter mitbringen.


Ich habe dir bereits auf meinem Profil geantwortet. Aber nochmal für alle: Das Geld kann auch Bar am Renntag gezahlt werden. Auch Nachmeldungen sind kein Problem.


----------



## dorado5demo (10. Juli 2011)

war heute erst in steinach und hab festgestellt das die12h doch ganzschöne spuren auf dem steilstück (1. rechtskurve nach dem wurzelfeld) hinterlassen haben, bleibt die rinne so tief oder wolllt ihr da nochmal was ändern, denn für untrainierte is das ziemlich anstrengend.


----------



## may (10. Juli 2011)

oh die gute rinne 
da hab ich mir beim 12h rennen meine platzwunde geholt. wär wirklich gut wenn ihr das etwas entschärft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (11. Juli 2011)

die gesamte Strecke hat Kosmetik nötig... und das schon länger


----------



## Carbonized (11. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr beim Downhill für Autobahnen erwartet, aber für ungeübte Fahrer sind manche Stellen schon recht gefährlich, das stimmt. Wir werden das bald ausbessern.


----------



## EL_BOB (11. Juli 2011)

Keine Autobahnen, nur Bremswellen beseitigen ist eigentlich üblich


----------



## dorado5demo (11. Juli 2011)

wenn wirs mal davon ham wollt ich mal fragen ob noch nen zweitweg zur wall entsteht den zurzeit is das umfahren echt hakelig un nimmt einem den ganzen speed weg

die neuen Hip-jumps sagen mir auf jedenfall zu  is mit den anliegern (außer bei der Wall) auch sehr flowig


----------



## Carbonized (11. Juli 2011)

Ich schau mal, ob wir nach dem zweiten Sprung eine Abzweigung einbauen können, damit der Anlieger vorm Wallride nicht  immer überfahren wird... Samstag bin ich wieder in Steinach, da können Vorschläge gerne an uns weitergegeben werden.


----------



## dorado5demo (17. Juli 2011)

hab noch mal ne frage wegen dem Rookies cup
weiß jemand ob man für die 32,40 startgebühr freitag un samstag trainieren kann oder ob man extra noch ne karte kaufen muss,
kann man eigentlich nach dem rennen am sonntag auch noch fahren oder brauch man da dann auch noch ne karte

kann man eigentlich irgendwo dort zelten um sich die anfahrt zu klemmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## may (17. Juli 2011)

eig. sind es nur 30 euro startgeld. wie kommst du auf 32,40 ?
in der startgebühr  ist die liftbenutzung an allen tagen inclusive.


----------



## Carbonized (17. Juli 2011)

Solange die Tage offiziell im Zeitplan des IXS Rennens stehen, ist die Parknutzung in den 30â¬ inbegriffen. NÃ¤chstes Wochenende, am 23.-24. Juli, wird es ein extra organisiertes Training fÃ¼r den Rookies Cup geben. Gefahren werden kann am Samstag und Sonntag bis ganz nach unten, jedoch kostenpflichtig, da normaler Liftbetrieb. 

Eine neue StreckenfÃ¼hrung haben wir auch schon diskutiert, jetzt muss die Sache nur noch genehmigt werden... Lasst euch Ã¼berraschen, uns Locals in Steinach gefÃ¤llt die geplante StreckenfÃ¼hrung besser als bisher.

Zum Thema Ãbernachtung am Rennwochenende. Es kann auf dem Parkplatz direkt unterm Lift gezeltet werden, Duschen sollten auch vorhanden sein.


----------



## dorado5demo (17. Juli 2011)

das zelten erlaubt ist is echt lobenswert  die 32,40 meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben is eig. ja egal

wie würde die neue streckenführung den aussehen? wird die rinne bis zum rennen noch bearbeitet (isses vielleicht schon?, war noch nich da)

würde das trainingwo. den mehr kosten oder kostets wie ne normale Tageskarte?


----------



## Carbonized (17. Juli 2011)

Die Preise bleiben ganz normal, wie sonst auch. Als es mich gestern an der Rinne zum ersten Mal abgeworfen hatte, habe ich erstmal gesehen wie tief das Teil schon ist. Obwohl ich jede Woche dort fahre, ist mir das bisher nicht aufgefallen, beim Fahren wirkt eben immer alles flach... Aber da müssen wir definitiv was machen! Zum Rookies Cup bleibt das erstmal so, es gibt dort ja gleich 3 Linien zur Wahl... Danach werden wir uns aber nach einer anderen Streckenführung umsehen müssen, denn einfach die Rinne mit Erde aufzufüllen wird auf Dauer schließlich keine Lösung sein. Zur Streckenführung: Lasst euch einfach überraschen. Zwar ist es nur eine kleine Änderung der Strecke, dafür aber mit einer großen Auswirkung auf die Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## dorado5demo (18. Juli 2011)

na ja vorerst geht die rinne ja so, habt ihr eigentlich schon nen weg um die wall gebaut (wenn ja wie denn?) auf der cam von der bikeparksite siehts so aus aber man kanns nicht erkennen 

wird der cup den noch in altersklassen eingeteilt? auf der ixs seite fangen die herren ja schon bei jahrgang 2000 an


----------



## Carbonized (19. Juli 2011)

Wo hast du das denn gelesen ? Die Klasseneinteilung erfolgt wie gewohnt in Kinder, Junioren, Herren, Senioren, Frauen, usw....

Die Sprünge unterm Lift haben wir am Wochenende überarbeitet, sprich die Landung vom 2. höher angelegt und den 3. ganz neu geschaufelt. Wenn man den letzten Sprung nach rechts springt und knapp am Anlieger vorbei rollt, sollte man den Wallride eigentlich gut umfahren können. Ich verstehe echt nicht wie sich manche da anstellen, denn der Anlauf reicht selbst wenn man neben dem Wallride anhält locker für den Hip Jump aus. Da muss halt nur mal kurz angetreten werden. Außerdem gehört der Wallride einfach zur Strecke. Er sieht zwar schwierig aus, ist aber sehr schön und vor allem leicht zu fahren


----------



## dorado5demo (20. Juli 2011)

so hab mich gestern für den rookies cup angemeldet (link von der bikeparkseite), man soll 32,40 überweisen und bei ner neuanmeldung soll man halt sponsor, kategorie (hobby zb)un persönliche daten angeben, und in einem feld kann man nur zwischen Frauen/ Herren wählen (mit geburtsjahr)  <--  vielleicht gehts auch nur ums Geschlecht??

Das mit den sprüngen hört sich vielversprechend an, es ging weniger um den speed beim hip sondern um das überfahren des hügelichen (ausbremsenden) Geländes paralell zur wall


----------



## Carbonized (20. Juli 2011)

Das mit der Anmeldung passt schon so. Die IXS unterteilt in Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer. Beim RDC sind nur Hobbyklassen zugelassen. Um in eine der Unterklassen eingeteilt zu werden, brauchen die nur dein Geburtsjahr, da zb. ab Jahrgang 1992 in der Klasse Herren gefahren werden muss.


----------



## dorado5demo (21. Juli 2011)

ok, hoff ma mal das das wetter passt, sonst wirds ne schlammschlacht zur zeit isses ja net so bombe


----------



## Redhead74 (22. Juli 2011)

is jmd morgen dort der mit mir mal die strecke abfahren will? 
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonized (24. Juli 2011)

Seit langem haben wir nach einer passenden Einführung für die Klippe unterm Lift gesucht und endlich gefunden. Heute morgen gegen 6 Uhr haben wir uns aus unseren Zelten erhoben, gefrühstückt und sind dann auch gleich schon auf in den Wald. Etwa  3 Stunden haben wir die noch in Testphase befindliche Sektion bearbeitet, befahren werden kann sie aber schon. 

Der Beginn ist über dem 4. Anlieger nach der Wegüberquerung, momentan ist vom Lift aus alles gut erkenntlich markiert. Vorhanden sind 4 Steilstücke (sehr, sehr steil !), Hindernisse (noch in Arbeit), sowie ein großes technisches Steinfeld, in dem es bereits heute am ersten Tag recht oft zu Abflügen kam. Enden tut die Sektion genau an der Einfahrt zur Klippe unterm Lift. Dieses neue Teilstück wurde bewusst nur für fortgeschrittene Fahrer angelegt, um eine anspruchsvoll angemessene Einführung zur Klippe zu bieten, die immer noch mein persönlicher Liebling im Park ist Ungeübten Fahrern rate ich von den Sektionen ab, da die Verletzungsgefahr mit wenig Fahrtechnik einfach viel zu groß ist...

Wegen der oft gewünschten Umfahrung am Wallride haben wir bereits Lösungen gefunden, die wir nach dem RDC in Angriff nehmen werden. Zur Rille: Die wird zum RDC noch breiter geschaufelt, da sollte es dann keine Probleme mehr geben.


----------



## dorado5demo (25. Juli 2011)

hört sich vielversprechend an


----------



## Datenwurm (25. Juli 2011)

Bin gespannt, was ihr für den RDC geändert habt. Bin eventuell als Trainer/Zuschauer mit dabei, da ich dieses Jahr mit Lizenz nichtmehr starten kann.


----------



## Carbonized (25. Juli 2011)

Geändert haben wir nur den oberen Teil. Gestartet wird auf der "alten" Downhill-Strecke. Gleich nach dem Scrub nach rechts folgt eine enge Kurve nach links und führt direkt an der Wegüberquerung auf die bereits bekannte Strecke des letzten RDC. Von da an bleibt alles wie gewohnt inklusive Wurzelfeld und Steilstück. An der Mittelstation wird dieses Jahr nach rechts gesprungen, nach ein paar Bodenwellen folgen zwei Anlieger. Von dort an bleibt die Strecke unverändert bis nach unten.


----------



## lupo77 (11. August 2011)

@carbonized "Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr beim Downhill für Autobahnen erwartet, aber  für ungeübte Fahrer sind manche Stellen schon recht gefährlich, das  stimmt." ich als normaler durchschnitts downhiller erwarte keine autobahnen aber ich erwarte streckenpflege das heist das stellen die zu gefährlich oder ruppig geworden sind ausgebessert werden sollten. es bringt nichts andauernt neue strecken in die landschaft zu bomben und die alten vergammeln langsamm. ich muste mit erschrecken schon mehrfach feststellen das wenn eine wurzel zu frei gefahren war sie einfach abgehackt wurde. mit genau solchen arbeiten spielt ihr den gegnern des bikeparks und der umweltschützer genau in die hände. ihr solltet lieber eimer und schaufel nehmen und die wurzeln wieder mit erde auffüllen und verdichten lose steine sollten weggeräumt werden ... sowas nennt mann streckenpflege ... ein groß teil der biker die in parks gehen wollen werder autobahnen noch hardcorrumpeldiebumpelstrecken ... es wäre vlt nicht schlecht eine 2. dh piste anzulegen die mehr flow hat da heist nicht nur stein und wurzelfelder ... seht euch kanada an die strecken haben auch wurzel- und steinfelder aber nicht die ganze zeit. 
zum thema parkplatz unterm lift, wasn fürn parklplatz dahinten ist parken verboten, vorne beim rotenhotel steht ganz groß durchfahrt verboten, ich mus allerdings zugeben das auch ich hinten parke. aber das spielt wieder den gegnern in die hände, zumal manche den forstweg mitner autobahn zuverwechseln scheinen, mich wundert es das am ausgang der schlucht und des freeride noch niemand übern haufen gefahren wurde ... vlt sollten einige mal drüber nachenken ansonsten wären bremswellen wie auf strassen ne gute lösung. bewerdet meinen eintrag bitte als konstuktive kriti.
in diesem jahr ist ja auch sehr viel pasiert im park die hipjumps unterm lift sehen geil aus allgemein die strecke unterm lift hat sich ganz schön gemausert.
den wallride bin ich noch nicht gefahren, da springen nicht so meins ist, nur sollte mann vlt überlegn den knick aus der wall zu nehmen fährt sich dann bestimmt noch besser, könnt ich mir vorstellen.


----------



## Carbonized (11. August 2011)

Danke für die Kritik, aber eines muss ich deutlich klarstellen. Die Sache mit den abgeschnittenen Wurzeln finde ich nicht so toll! Mich persönlich stören Wurzeln nicht, aber irgendwer kommt da oft gleich mit der Säge. Ich weiß nichtmal wer das ist, da werde ich mich mal umhören müssen... Naja, wenn du den Wallride noch nie gefahren bist, dann brauchst du dich auch nicht darüber zu beschweren. Den Knick merkt man überhaupt nicht, genauso wie der Baum nicht zu nahe kommt. 

Was rein flowiges wie etwa den Flow Country Trail am Geißkopf haben wir nicht, das stimmt, aber fahr mal die alte Rookies-Strecke. Da kann man viele Wellen sehr schön überspringen, was für eine Menge flow sorgt. Ebenfalls genial ist die Strecke direkt unterm Lift, nur leider trauen sich viele nicht dort zu fahren.

Das Gelände bietet zwar einige Möglichkeiten einen sehr schönen Park zu bauen, nur leider ist das nicht so einfach wie immer alle denken. Leider ist die Sommernutzung der Skiarena nicht so beliebt. Forst, Sporthotel und Bürger versuchen ständig uns ein Bein zu stellen, aber darüber möchte ich hier nichts genaues schreiben... Aber genau deshalb wurde der Ausbau der Liftanlagen bis in die Stadt abgeblasen, obwohl die Sache schon fast abgesegnet war. Das liegt halt an der Popularität unseres Sports. Würde mitten im Wald ein Fußballplatz entstehen sollen, würde sich sicherlich keiner mehr aufregen...

Kommt doch einfach mal vorbei und zeigt uns persönlich eure Vorschläge was stört und was nicht. Am 25. August bin ich wieder in Steinach, dieses WE steht erstmal Tabarz an.


----------



## lupo77 (11. August 2011)

alles klar bin am 25 im park haben wir genug zeit zum planen und so. das euch da ständig steine in den weg gelegt werden weiß ich selber hab ja den northshore neben der schlucht gebaut, der leider weg muste.

das mit dem knick in der wall hab ich nur geschrieben weil meine leutz die die wall fahren sagen das mann ihn spürt. du gehst bestimmt davon aus das alle soweit wie möglich oben fahren wenn man allerdings zu weit unten fährt spürt man den knick definitiv egal wieviel federweg du vorne hast. ungeübte fahrer wie mich schreckt sowas ab, das ist doch logisch. es wäre schön wenn mann zwei anfarten schaufeln würde eine zum drauf springen, wie schon vorhanden, und eine zum drauf und wieder runter fahren.ihr baut viele intresannte sachen leider setzen fast alle stunds ein fundiertes fahrkönnen vorraus. wo ist der wallride der für anfänger geeignet ist? ich hatte mit meinen leuten einen angefangen den dein kumpel, obwohl noch nicht fertig gestellt, weggerissen hat weil er der meinung war er wär nicht fahrbar gewesen. wenn ich solche eigenmächtigkeiten sehe könnt ich platzen. auch hat mann an meinem northshore neben der schlucht umbau massnahmen durch geführt, er wurde zwar dadurch besser fahrbar,aus diesem grund reg ich mich nicht allzu sehr drüber auf, aber es geht darum da ich es gebaut habe und dann gern gefragt werden würde was ich mir dabei gedacht hab oder ähnlich.

und wenn selbst europas 3. schnellster downhiller sagt das die strecken ziemlich rampuniert sind sollte man sich überlegen lieber mal etwas in die streckenpflege als in neue strecken zu investieren. der neue streckenabschnitt unterm lift der dann rechts in den wald geht ist mega geil, bin ihn schon gefahren, aber er ist stellenweiße extrem steil, da braucht mann schon eier um da runter zufahren. aber ich versteh nicht warum man strecken erst einfahren muss, wenn ihr gleich richtig bauen würdet würde die strecke von anfang an mehr spass machen. in den großen bikeparks werden strecken erst freigegeben wenn sie fertig sind und nicht wenn nur klar ist wo es denn lang gehen soll, und der rest ensteht dann durchs einfahren. als unser team, radioaktiv e.v., die alte dh piste angelegt hat haben wir sie von oben bis unten fertig gebaut und nicht nur angezeichnet. 

es ist nicht gegen dich oder jemand anderen persönlich gerichtet wenn ich hier etwas agressiv rüber komm, aber es geht mir aufn sack das uns immer mehr steine in den weg gelegt werden. den nicht bikern ist es wohl lieber das die jugend anstatt sport zutreiben wieder mit ner dose bier und drogen in den taschen in der stadt rumm lungert und stress macht.


----------



## Capic Biker (12. August 2011)

Also die Strecke in Steinach ist richtig gut bis auf einige sehr ausgefahrene Stücke, ich persönlich habe kein Problem mehr, aber meine Kumpels die noch anfänger sind kommen damit überhaubt nicht klar und das ist eher schade.

Ich hoffe doch das sich was tut und falls helfende Hände benötigt werden, sind wir natürlich immer gern dabei.

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte,
ich finde es schade das vom 12 Stunden Rennen keine Bilder Online sind oder den Fahrern mitgeteilt wurde wo es die zum anfragen geben würde.


----------



## lupo77 (12. August 2011)

also bilder vom 12h rennen sind online, geh mal auf gie seite vom ik-racingteam, die hiesen früher mal rad-i-o racing team.

genau das ist worum es mir geht gute fahrer wie du und andere stöhrt der strecken zustand nicht, das ist ja auch gut so soll ja allen spass machen, nur wie du schon sagst anfänger haben massiv probleme mit den strecken. hier würde ne 2 dh piste die nicht ganz so ruppig ist helfen. und wie gesagt"streckenpflege" sonst sieht selbst ne neu angelegte piste bald wieder aus wie zerbombt.

desweiteren wäre nen kleiner pumptrack im kinderlandareal, ein foampit und endlich mal ne dropbatterie (1m- max 3m) nicht schlecht. das sind sachen die man im winterbetrieb einfach beiseite räumen kann, und im frühjahr wieder aufbaut ohne riesige kosten zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (12. August 2011)

an eine flowtrail-variante hab ich bei unserem letzten steinach-besuch auch gedacht und mich daran erinnert als ich die neue milka-line in saalbach erstmals gefahren bin ... einfache streckenführung und der schwierigkeitsgrad wird durch die geschwindigkeit bestimmt - könnte man auch mitn citybike fahren ;-) 

ja an den flowigen sachen fehlt´s schon - wobei potential da wäre, zb bestehende parallel verlaufende lines vom ersten singletrailabschnitt zu vereinfachen "rückbau" wäre das stichwort. was die techniker begeistert schreckt die "normalbiker" zunächst ab, herantasten ist angesagt. 

wenn ich eure diskussion oben lese, dann erkenne ich dass es grundsätzlich eine oder zwei hände voll leute gibt, die motiviert sind den bikepark zu erhalten und zu gestalten?! es gibt sogar (mindestens) einen verein, der sich engagiert soweit ich das lesen kann. aber ... es fehlt, dass sich die macher zusammenfinden an einem tisch und ein konzept der betreiber auch "wartung und pflege" vorsieht - soweit der eindruck als leser. 

idee dazu wäre es streckenpatenschaften zu vergeben, so dass sich gestaltung und pflege konkret in verantwortung und zuverlässigkeit wiederfinden - die betreiber werden sich sicher erkenntlich zeigen und es wären wieder einmal argumente PRO BIKEPARK aufm tisch. der überwiegende anteil der streckenpflege muss im verantwortungs- und durchführungsbereich der betreiber und nicht der fahrer liegen sonst wird sie nach und nach vernachlässigt. die fahrer sind aber sicher auch nicht traurig wenn sie mal mit anpacken dürfen und "das was nervt" in einer frühen stunde beseitigen, damit die nächsten stunden fahrzeit mehr spaß machen.

ps: nicht so viel computer sehn ... biken gehn!


----------



## lupo77 (12. August 2011)

"ps: nicht so viel computer sehn ... biken gehn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"

JA WIE DENN MIT KAPUTEN DAUMEN!?!?!?!?! ;-)

Du kannst nicht zufälligerweiße am 25ten in steinach sein? weil du bei der planung und so anscheinend ne echte bereicherung wärst. ideen sind zu haufen da aber die koordinierte planung fehlt uns allen irgendwie, sind halt eben doch nur unerfahrene streckenbauer die versuchen das beste draus zu machen.


----------



## cappulino (13. August 2011)

25. August - das ist ein Donnerstag, da kann ich leider keine Teilnahme in Aussicht stellen. Lass uns doch dafür einen Termin an einem Samstagabend in der 2. Septemberhälfte suchen auf den sich die Beteiligten und Interessierten einstellen können und ihre Teilnahme nicht von den Verpflichtungen des Alltags abhängig sind.

Einen Beamer kann ich ggf. sogar mitbringen, eine Leinwand (weiße Hauswand) lässt sich bestimmt finden. Hier sollte mal der Leitfaden der DIMB und die Schweizer Variante vorgestellt werden, dazu evtl. das flowtrail-Projekt in Stromberg als konkretes Beispiel. Danach wird es viele Ideen geben, die es zu sammeln gilt und daraus kann man dann neudeutsch "bikepark silbersattel 2.0" also die nächste Generation entwickeln - gerade auch gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit ein professioneller Ansatz als einfach mal machen ...

Ich denke wir als DIMB können da schon eine Art Moderation übernehmen, da im Verein selbst viel Wissen zum Thema vorhanden ist. Für den Legalizer Kurs http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=478&Itemid=206 haben wir als IG Thüringen für Mitglieder der DIMB (Aktive in den Mitgliedsvereinen) Freiplätze, dieses Jahr wurden diese nicht vergeben, für nächstes Jahr gibt es einen Interessenten.

Ich hatte den Chef im Sommer mal darauf angesprochen, er zeigte sich interessiert eine Kontaktaufnahme seinerseits erfolgte bisher nicht ... ich glaub das Herz der Anlage sind aber die Fahrer, die es schon gibt und die von Morgen! 

PS: Aufm Einrad brauchste deine Daumen nicht ;p


----------



## Schnitte (14. August 2011)

wir waren gestern mal das erste Mal in Steinach. Die Dh Strecke war für uns Anfänger noch etwas viel, zumal sie von den letzten Regenwochen und dem IXS Cup letzte Woche doch einige Spuren davon getragen hat.
Aber der Freeride ist echt klasse  da kann man nicht meckern  zwar am Anfang als Anfänger nicht gleich durchschaubar welche Line sich am besten fahren lässt, aber nach einigen Versuchen war es ein wirklicher Spaß 
bloß die Pflege sollte bei der Strecke nicht vernachlässigt werden


----------



## lupo77 (14. August 2011)

es währe schön wenn sich alle am ausbau intressierten fahrer mal hier melden würden, um ein gemeinsames datum zu finden an dem wir uns im bikepark treffen könnten um über das weitere vorgehen, zwecks planung und organiesierung der benötigten gelder, materialien und der menpower, abzu klären. 

es wäre auch wünschenswert wenn gleich ein paar zeichnungen und vorschläge(was soll wo gebaut werden) mitgebracht werden würden.


----------



## Carbonized (14. August 2011)

Das von mir angegebene Datum war leider ein kleiner Schreibfehler, ich meine natürlich den 20. August, also kommenden Samstag!

 Erst einmal vielen Dank für die doch recht zahlreichen und vor allem ehrlichen Kritiken. Primär ist der Silbersattel ganz klar eine Winteranlage, die Sommernutzung ist dem leider untergeordnet. Soll heißen, trotz der vielen Freiflächen können wir nicht einfach so bauen was wir wollen. Eine Bebauung der Skipisten ist daher tabu, leider. Wir, die die Strecken erweitern sind im Moment 5 Leute. Wenn die Zeit es hergibt, schaufeln wir an freien Wochenenden gerne Sachen die uns Spaß machen. Seit diesem Jahr sind wir sehr oft am Bauen... Denkt doch einfach mal zwei, drei Jahre zurück, seit dem hat sich doch schon einiges im Park getan. Streckenpflege muss sein, stimmt, aber ich fahre (so gut wie ) jedes Wochenende 40km nach Steinach um zu fahren und gebe dann meine Zeit für Erweiterungen her. Oftmals kann ich dann kaum mehr fahren... 

Natürlich haben wir eine Menge Pläne für die Zukunft, nur wie gesagt gibt es da ein paar Schwierigkeiten wegen Genehmigungen (zb. Forst), daher wäre die Hilfe der DIMB wirklich super Am Samstag bin ich wieder da, sprecht mich einfach mal an wenn ihr Vorschläge habt oder helfen wollt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupo77 (21. August 2011)

auf welches datum,zwecks dem treffen im park, wollen wir uns denn nun einigen?also ich hab jedes we zeit.


----------



## Carbonized (21. August 2011)

Die nächsten Wochenenden werde ich wohl wieder in Thüringen bleiben, also bin ich so gut wie jeden Samstag in Steinach. Nächsten auf jeden Fall... Gestern haben wir frühs die Strecke ein wenig aufgeräumt und ein paar störende Wellen entfernt. An manchen Stellen ist das jedoch zwecklos, da zu sehr ausgefahren. Die alte Linie am Steilstück haben wir deshalb wieder geöffnet. Wer also die Rinne meiden will, kann jetzt wieder eine Spur vorher nach rechts abbiegen. Der Anlieger auf der Wiese wird definitiv auch noch verändert, da er nach dem RDC nun wirklich nicht mehr fahrbar ist.

Also hast du kommenden Samstag Zeit ? Eine persönliche Stellungnahme beider Seiten halte ich für ertragreicher, als immer nur im Netz zu schimpfen...


----------



## Alexspeed (22. August 2011)

Ich möchte mal ein Großes Lob an die Streckenbauer und -pfleger aussprechen!!!

Größtes Lob geht an die Enduro Strecke. Sowas findet man sehr selten in Bikeparks und ist aber auch immer mal zur abwechslung gut!!! Statt nur DH FR und 4X ist Enduro eine schöne Sache!!!
Waren gestern zu Viert dort. Streckenpflege hin oder her ein DH ist halt ein DH. Auf diesen Waldböden ist es enorm schwer Strecken "günstig" zu pflegen. Das fährt sich alles zu schnell aus!!! Zement und "andere" Erde ist für Steinach wahrscheinlich zu teuer.

Was den Park gut tuen würde wäre eine Strengere Streckeneinteilung(Flatterband, Flatterzaun,...) vorallem bei den 1-2 DH Strecken die nun entstanden sind.
UND ein paar Schilder zur Orientierung!!!

Alles in allem aber ein guter Park. Für mich lohnt die 1-1.5St. Anfahrt!!


----------



## lupo77 (23. August 2011)

@ alexspeed: "Größtes Lob geht an die Enduro Strecke." wasn für ne enduro strecke? haben wir doch garnicht.  
du meinst bestimmt unseren freeride der ganz links runter füht.
aber schön das dir der park so gut gefällt, zeigt es doch das die bemühungen die strecke zu pflege und neue sachen zu buddeln, sich doch lohnen.
" dh ist eben dh" da haste recht, aber es geht mir darum das es auch ne dh line für anfänger gibt. da grad anfänger doch, wie schon oben von capic biker und schnitte beschrieben, massiv probleme mit der vorhandenen strecke haben.
ich finde auch das mehr flatterband gespannt werden sollte um die strecken noch besser zu erkennen, da ist nur ,wie von carbonized beschrieben, das problem mitm forst und wanderern die solche massnahmen als hässlich und stöhrend,geräuschkulisse bei wind, empfinden und zerstöhren.

@ carbonized: wer schimpft denn hier? ICH NICHT!!!! ;-)
nein mal im ernst, ich find das netz ist genau dazu da um frust,vorschläge oder änliches zu äußern. es ist doch so, im netz kann mann viel freier reden als wenn mann sich gegenübr steht. oder hat dich schonmal einer angesprochen wie er mit dem park zufrieden ist. vondaher find ich solch ein forum sogar ertragreicher weil wir hier viel mehr fahrer erreichen können. 

muss mal sehen ob ich am samstag hoch kommen kann, ich veruch es kann dirs aber nicht versprechen.


----------



## Alexspeed (23. August 2011)

lupo77 schrieb:


> wasn für ne enduro strecke? haben wir doch garnicht.



Naja die die unter dem Lift bei den schön geshapten kurven links beginnt und durchn Wald geht danach in den Steilhang und über den einen Northshore nach unten.

Das würde ich eher als Enduro bezeichnen, aus folgenden Gründen:

Ist eher langsamer, steiler, verblockter(gerade die dickeren Steine im Wald) und kniffelig, gerade für Anfänger. Für mich ist das ne willkommene Abwechslung!!!
Ne Freeride wäre eben schneller und flowiger, das ist Sie nicht.

Auch wenn es diese Strecke vielleicht noch nicht offiziell gibt, ist Sie schon sehr schön.

*SOWAS* hat kaum ein anderer Bikepark *UND* das ist wirklich mal was neues!!!
Vielleicht solltet ihr darüber nachdenken und noch ne 2.te Enduro Line einbauen die Wirklich für extreme Schwierigkeit sorgt!!! Das Gefälle habt ihr ja!!!


----------



## Carbonized (23. August 2011)

lupo77 schrieb:


> ...du meinst bestimmt unseren freeride der ganz links runter füht... zeigt es doch das die bemühungen die strecke zu pflege und neue sachen zu buddeln, sich doch lohnen...



Was soll das denn auf einmal ? Erst kritisierst du unsere Arbeiten im Park in Bezug auf ausgefahrene Stellen und bist wirklich selten vor Ort. Wenn, dann sehe ich dich nur mit deinen Leuten fahren... und nun schreibst du so, als ob du uns ständig tatkräftig beim Bauen zur Seite stehen würdest...

Natürlich, wie du  schon geschrieben hast, ist eine Meinungsäußerung im Internet viel leichter, als es direkt und persönlich zu sagen. Aber du hast doch vor ein paar Wochen sogar vor mir gestanden und mit mir gesprochen. Kritik hätte doch gleich da schon geäußert werden können, du weißt doch was ich im Park mache ?

Solltest du es Samstag in den Park schaffen, kannst du mir gerne deine Vorstellungen vor Ort zeigen. Anschließend können wir die Problemstellen gleich ausbessern. Ich werde sicherlich auch noch nach der Öffnungszeit noch oben sein...

@Alexspeed: Die Idee mit dem Flatterband finde ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, denn vor allem auf der alten Rookies-Cup Strecke sind fast alle Kurven nicht mehr deutlich erkennbar, da viele einfach geradeaus durchfahren. Schilder werden übrigens bald kommen, da haben wir schon alles durchgesprochen.


----------



## Carbonized (23. August 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Naja die die unter dem Lift bei den schön geshapten kurven links beginnt und durchn Wald geht danach in den Steilhang und über den einen Northshore nach unten.
> ...
> 
> *SOWAS* hat kaum ein anderer Bikepark *UND* das ist wirklich mal was neues!!!
> ...



Diesen Streckenabschnitt haben wir erst seit kurzem freigeräumt und befahren. Am Wochenende sollen dann die ersten Hindernisse hinzu kommen. Freut mich, dass dir der Teil gefällt. Ich selbst war völlig begeistert, als wir dort die Streckenführung festgelegt haben. Die Steilhänge haben es in sich und vor allem das Steinfeld bringt Abwechslung. Bei Nässe ist die Einfahrt ins Steinfeld eine wirklich technische Herausforderung... In Zukunft wird der Streckenabschnitt noch ausgebessert, da die Tretstücke zwischendurch doch eher den Spaß nehmen.


----------



## Alexspeed (23. August 2011)

Carbonized schrieb:


> In Zukunft wird der Streckenabschnitt noch ausgebessert, da die Tretstücke zwischendurch doch eher den Spaß nehmen.



Jap ausgebessern, naja spaß hat es mir selbst mitn Downhiller gemacht auch dort durchs flat zu paddeln, aber Skinnis, Northshores, schwierige Leitern und künstliche oder gebuddelte Hindernisse sind was tolles.

Vorallem wenn man es richtig machen will beim Enduro und ohne Fußabsetzer durchkommen will.

Ich bin mal so frei :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7A30ug-TC8"]Freeriden im Bikepark Steinach 21.08.2011 Teil 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABoyelRKTK4"]Freeriden im Bikepark Steinach 21.08.2011 Teil 3      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Carbonized (23. August 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Freeriden im Bikepark Steinach 21.08.2011 Teil 2      - YouTube
> Freeriden im Bikepark Steinach 21.08.2011 Teil 6      - YouTube



Sehr schön, endlich mal jemand mit Helmkamera UND Fahrkönnen Die Klippe unterm Lift fahren leider nur sehr wenige. Der Sprung in Richtung Parkplatz ist übrigens leicht auf 15m Weite zu springen, bei 17m ist man im Flat...


----------



## lupo77 (23. August 2011)

@ carbonized: das ich so selten da bin liegt darann, das ich die meiste zeit in der schweiz am arbeiten bin. wie ich einige mails vorher schonmal geschrieben hab, haben wir voriges jahr zwei northshore sachen gebaut die dann von deinem freund verändert und abgerissen wurden weil er sie nicht für fahrbar hielt. das ist auch ein grund warum ich dieses jahr nichts mitgebaut hab. die strecke die ihr neu angelegt habt, haben wir vorieges jahr kurz mit lukas besprochen und sind sie zusammen abgelaufen und haben sie nur  nur nicht zuende gebaut weil es hies der forst reist sie eh wieder ab. 

meine aussage "zeigt es doch das es sich lohnt ..." sollte nur ausdrücken das es einen streckenbauer freut wenn er für seine arbeiten gelobt und nicht ständig kritisiert wird.

ich habe nicht eure arbeiten, an den neuen strecken, die ihr macht kritisiert, ich habe nur kritisiert das nicht viel in die streckenpflege investiert wird, zumindestens sieht man davon nicht viel, mehr nicht.
wir haben uns das letzte mal zum trainings we gesehn und da wollt ich niemanden vom trainieren abhalten. da man ja auch hier einiges besprechen kann.

@alexspeed: ok wenn du dies als enduro bezeichnest, ich würde es doch eher in die katerogie freeride ein ordnenn. denn steil und verblockt ist meiner meinung nach freeride. aber da hatt ja sowieso jeder seine ansichten was für ihn enduro freeride und dh ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonized (24. August 2011)

Das besprechen wir nochmal persönlich, hier im Netz kommen Tonlage und Andeutungen leider nicht so rüber wie gewollt. Ich sehe, es gibt da doch ein paar Missverständnisse...


----------



## lupo77 (25. August 2011)

du hast oben geschrieben das die bebauung der skipisten tabu ist. kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso die betreiber dir das gesagt haben. es gibt doch genug möglichkeiten doubles oder ähnliches aus holz zu bauen auf denen man dann ne ausreichend dicke schicht erde aufbringt. wenn der park dann seine pforten für die biker schließt räumt man dann alles beiseite ins winterquartier.

auf der roten piste könnte man einen herrliche 4x strecke hinbauen von oben bis zur mittelstation sollten gut und gerne 500m drin sein. bis zur talstation sogar 1400m.
durch ihre neigung und ihre länge sollte sie locker auf internationalem niveau sein

auf dem feldbergplateau stehen 17000qm zur verfügung, sollte sich perfeckt für nen übungsparcour wie in bad wildbad eignen.

auch wenn sie technisch sehr intressant ist, muss leider zugeben das ich die klippe auch nicht fahr, genau wie die schlucht, nehm es mir immer vor aber dann kneif ich mal wieder


----------



## lupo77 (25. August 2011)

achja, wasn nun wegen termin im september zum treffen im bikepark?
wär sehr wichtig das wir uns alle damal festlegen könnten.


----------



## Carbonized (26. August 2011)

Ich denke morgen würden wir beide uns erstmal treffen ? Bin wahrscheinlich sogar bis Sonntag da... So einfach wie du dir den Parkausbau vorstellst ist das alles nicht. Das können wir dir gerne vor Ort beweisen. Wenn du dann im Park sein solltest, könnte ich dich auch mal über die Schlucht führen, so schlimm ist die nicht


----------



## lupo77 (26. August 2011)

.


----------



## lupo77 (26. August 2011)

ich kann wahrscheinlich erst am Sonntag da sein, da meine Kopfdichtung im Auto futsch ist...

das die Schlucht nicht so schlimm ist sagst du  ... kann außerdem nicht biken, da mein kollateralband im rechten Daumen abgerissen ist.
somit ist leider auch die rennsaison beendet

Leute das Datum zum treffen ist mehr als wichtig, sonst können wir alles wieder absagen und der Park bleibt wie er ist.
ich mein mir könnt es egal sein, ich bin das Jahr über in der Schweiz. aber es wär schade um den Park und sein potential.


----------



## kletteraffe (28. August 2011)

Waren heut das erste Mal bei Euch am Silbersattel.
Nach ein paar Fahrten zum Eingewöhnen liefs recht gut. Sehr sympathische Leute getroffen - Carbonized z.B. Auch der Typ am Lift war ja echt super nett.

Die Klippe ist echtn Highlight ^^ wobei die Spitzkehre mit Stufe vorher noch nicht so recht geklappt hat.

Wir kommen wieder


----------



## lupo77 (28. August 2011)

@kletteraff: schön das euch unser park gefällt...die locas um carbonized buddeln ja auch wie verrückt um das der park noch besser wird.
falls euch noch was einfallen sollte was vlt geändert oder gebaut werden könnte, könnt ihr hier eurer meinung kund tun   .
wir wollen den park ende des jahres oder anfang nächsten jahres "neu" gestallten, wenn alles so läuft wie geplannt, wir können jede helfende hand dann gebrauchen. ;-)
also falls ihr lust habt auch mal mit hand anzulegen dann meldet euch einfach hier.


----------



## kletteraffe (29. August 2011)

Lupo hi,

naja, Hand anlegen wird schwierig bei 180km einfach 

Uns hats eigentlich so gepasst ne - ist alles so gebaut, dass man das Risiko gut abschätzen kann. Besonders unterm Lift im oberen Teil und dann auf die DH-Strecke hat mir besonders gefallen. Ist auch alles flüssig und mit Dampf zu fahren...  oben stylen und dann die Kuh fliegen lassen

Was einige vielleicht nicht wieder kommen lässt, ist der allgemeine Anspruch den der Park an einen stellt. Anfänger werden bei jeder Streckenkombination an mindestens einer Stelle überfordert sein (kannst jetzt selber überlegen, welche Stellen das sein dürften).
Das wäre das was ich als erstes überdenken würde, damit der Park auch wirtschaftlich zu betreiben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupo77 (30. August 2011)

hi kletteraffe, also das mit dem handanlegen hab ich falsch ausgedrückt.
wir haben vor den park ende diesen oder anfang nächsten jahres, wenn alles klappt, umzugestallten. das ganze soll wie ein event aufgebaut sein, also 2 wochenden hinter einander soviel streckenbauer wie nötig und dann bestehende strecken,anstellen die es nötig haben, zu rekonstruieren und neue strecken auch anfänger tauglich zugestallten.
kein plan welche stelle(n) du meinst. da ich selber anfänger bin, bin ich fast überall an meiner fahrkönnensgrenze


----------



## Carbonized (30. August 2011)

Lupo, Anfang nächsten Jahres halte ich für sinnvoller, da dann auch die Schäden vom Schmelzwasser beseitigt werden können. Die Entschärfung von manchen Hindernissen, die du mir am Sonntag mitgeteilt hast, finde ich gar nicht gut. Ich weiß, wir haben das schon diskutiert... Ich wäre statt dessen für eine Line nur für Anfänger mit kleinen Gaps, Drops und einem einfachen Wallride. Alle Hindernisse sollten umfahrbar sein und nicht gefährlich, sodass sich Neulinge sicher herantasten können. Ich denke die ehemalige Rookies Strecke im oberen Teil eignet sich für einen solchen Übugsabschnitt am besten.

Das haben wir Locals übrigens am Wochenende entstehen lassen: Einen 2,5m Hip-Drop (man dropt nach rechts in den Hang und dreht sich dabei nach links ein)


----------



## Alexspeed (30. August 2011)

Also wenn ich das hier sehe und höre:

1. Ich muss immer wieder die fleißigen Bauer loben die ohne Bezahlung ihre Freizeit opfern und dort basteln(Naja ich würds auch so machen wenn ich in der Nähe wohnen würde)

2. Bitte Bitte Bitte nix entschärfen!!!! Ist nun sowieso alles fast schon Kinderkram(Übertriebenermaßen)Bsp: Tables nun statt doubles/ DH Anfang sprung stark erleichtert/ Drop neben Holzdrop mit Erde Aufgefüllt, ... usw..
Es gibt nun schon vieles was entschärft ist.
Ich würde auch empfehlen eher den DH noch zu verschärfen dabei aber "Gute" chickenways einbauen!!
Chickenways sowieso wenns zu krass ist muss aber nicht alles voll mit chickenways sein, anfänger können auch mal langsamer über was drüberrollen.

Noch was: nehmt 1 ne Strecke und schaut sie euch mit 2 Geschwindigkeiten(ProSpeed und AnfängerSpeed) an, dabei kann man feststellen das Anfänger wo anders Landen als Pros d.h. einfach diese Beiden Landungen(Obstacles) richtig Plazieren so hat der Pro wie auch der Anfänger Spaß auf ein und derselben Strecke. (Pros fliegen dann halt über die "Anfänger"-Obstacles drüber hinweg können sich Vorteile verschaffen wie kürzere Flug- und Fahrwege benutzen und Speed halten während der Anfänger der nicht so oft abhebt Spaß mit den Wellen hat, pusht und bissl hüpft.
Da gibt es viele Beispiele in anderen Bikeparks die sollte man sich mal anschauen damit man weiß was es alles gibt.
Bsp: während Anfänger weiter unten im Anlieger fahren, fahren Pros echt steile Anlieger(Auch Holzanlieger) weiter oben, d.h. Pros nutzen den Holzanlieger und können so um einiges schneller auf die nächsten Wellen zufahren und sie überspringen....

Wollt ich nur mal sagen.... ich hoffe das der Anspruch in Steinach nicht sinkt sondern eher noch steigt..


----------



## Carbonized (30. August 2011)

Danke für Lob und Vorschläge! In der Nähe wohne ich nicht ganz, jedes Wochenende fahre ich knapp eine Stunde nach Steinach um dort zu bauen (und zu fahren)... Eine technisch schwierige Abfahrt entsteht derzeit unter dem Lift. Bis jetzt steht nur der Anfang, finale Pläne gibt es aber schon für nächste Saison. So viel sei gesagt: Es wird viel Holz geben.

Das Problem was sich uns stellt ist, dass wir uns nur schwer vorstellen können wie schwierig die Strecken für Anfänger wirklich sind. Ich meine, ich fahre dort so gut wie jedes Wochenende und kenne alle Strecken auswendig. Auf der einen Seite sehen wir glückliche Besucher (auch Neulinge), die gerne noch mehr probieren würden, auf der anderen Seite vereinzelt Wünsche nach einfacheren Hindernissen. Ein kleiner Drop wird voraussichtlich schon am Sonntag fertig sein, ebenso wie der Anlieger auf der Wiese. Zu deinem letzten Satz kann ich dich beruhigen, der Park wird auf jeden Fall noch eine Menge zu sehen bekommen


----------



## RiderKid (30. August 2011)

Also ich finde auch das in steinach was getan werden muss .in jeden scheis bikepark in den man kommt is ordnung und pflege angesagt aber steinach 0!!
haubtsache runterbolzen und nicht weiterdenken ich mein klar denk ich auch so ich mein was kümmerts mich aber denkt mal an die anfänger!


----------



## lupo77 (30. August 2011)

ok wir lassen den dh so wie er ist, auch wenn in 2 jahren von ihm nicht mehr viel übrig sein wird weil ja pflege mässig ein scheiß getan wird. wir sollten lieber nen 2 dh bauen der nur für anfänger da ist.

@carbonized
für uns anfänger nen streckenabschnitt einzuplanen der nur 300-400m lang ist, länger ist der obere streckenabschnitt der alten roockiscupstrecke nicht, find ich nicht fair uns anfänger gegenüber. das hiese ja für uns anfänger runterfahren und dann wieder hochschieben. denn die strecke reicht ja noch nichtmal bis zur mittelstation. du kannst mir nicht erzählen das du da jedesmal wieder hochschieben würdest, ohne schlechte laune zubekommen und kein bock mehr auf den park zu haben. 

was mich aber grad so richtig ankotzt ist das keiner nen vorschlag macht wann das treffen mit allen verandwortlichen seitens bikepark stadt forst hotel und fahrer, statt finden soll. capulino hat gesagt 2. septemberhälfte ich habe schon 2 mal die frage in die runde geworfen wann wir uns da genau treffen wollen und es kommt einfach keine reaktion von euch. seit jahren wird im park mal bissel was gebaut, wenn wir alle genehmigungen und fördergelder beantragen und dann auch bekommen würden, könnten wir den park in sagen wir mal 1 monat fertigbauen. dann braucht keiner mehr am we bauen anstatt zu fahren. wir wollen stadt; forst und die gegner der ski und bike arena davon überzeugen das wir den wald nicht annähernt so schädigen wie immer befürchtet wird und das wir uns an regeln halten, statt dessen wird !!!obwohl der forst es verboten hat!!! ne neue strecke mit northchoreelementen gebaut, schon ist unser vorhaben torpediert glückwunsch. 

40-50 verkaufte tageskarten am wochenende sind ein witz wenn mann mal beachtet was für ein potentzial da wär wenn der park richtig ausgebaut ist. der sessellift schaft bei vollauslastung 1200 biker pro stunde, mir ist klar das soviel nicht kommen werden, aber 100tageskarten am tag sind echt drinn. nur dazu müsten mehr strecken da sein. und genau darum geht es im oben erwähnten treffen. der park läuft grad so das er nicht finanziel im minus ist, wenn er wirklich wirtschaftlich arbeiten soll muss langsam mal was geschehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kletteraffe (30. August 2011)

Da es mich eigentlich nix angeht, weil nicht verantwortlich für die Strecken, mein letzter Gedanke dazu:

Der Park ist gut so wie er ist.
Wenn ich den Bischofsmais anseh, dann sind nur FourCross u. CountryFlow anfängergeeignet. Alle anderen Strecken sind für Neulinge und Ungeübte von der harten Sorte.

Anfängertaugliche Segmente sind vor allem dazu da Euren Park auf einem wirtschaftlicheren Level zu betreiben. Klar kommen auch welche nur wegen der IXS-Sache - aber CashCows wären Stecken wie eine Jedermann-FourCross z.B. 
Ihr seid Euch schon bewusst welch große Wirkung die Diskussion z.B. hier oder die Mundpropaganda hat?

"Ey - ich war am WE in Steinach. Die haben jetzt ne FourCross-Strecke. Mega flowig - war total geil!" (Nur mal so als Beispiel)

An Eurer Stelle würde ich mich im Forum hauptsächlich zu Treffen verabreden. Ihr wisst doch selber, dass die Dinge anders laufen, wenn man sich dabei in die Augen sehen kann 

Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg!

@lupo


> bin ich fast überall an meiner fahrkönnensgrenze


Eben deswegen bitte mehr übern Teller schaun. Ich brauch keine Anfängerstrecke, obwohl ich aufm Country in BMais mega Spass haben. Und gerade deswegen würd Euch so was am Silbersattel auch gut stehn 

@Georg
ich bin wirklich auf näxtes Jahr gespannt was ihr aus der Techniksektion unterm Lift im unteren Teil macht


----------



## lupo77 (30. August 2011)

wenn du die dh piste gerne härter haben möchtest dann ist es auch dein gutes recht es zu äußern, genau dafür war der treath gedacht. die betreiber haben gesagt wir können den park nach unsren wünschen und den bestimmungen von forst und stadt gestallten wie wir wollen. nur leider fehlt es, wie immer an den finanzen, und der forst stellt sich ja bekanntermasen auch quer.

der treath war dazu gedacht um vorschläge und änliches zu äußern und dann ein wirtschaftliches und auch abwechslungsreiches konzept zu erarbeiten und  dann alle genehmigungen und fördermittel zubeantragen.


----------



## lupo77 (30. August 2011)

wir haben mit capulino als moderator das dimb team hinter uns. sie wären bereit uns bei den finanzen und den genehmigungen zu helfen. 
auch bei der überzeugungsarbeit hinsichtlicht der bedenken von stadt bürgerinitiative und forst würden sie gern mitarbeiten.
zum planen von strecken, was soll wo und wie gebaut werden sind dann wieder fahrer gefragt undzwar pros wie auch anfänger.
es ist niemanden geholfen "nur" chickenways um krasse stellen rum zu bauen. dich wird es bestimmt auch ankotzen wenn du grad mal wieder mit topspeed über die strecke fliegst und dann von nem langsam fahrenden anfänger ausgebremst wirst. oder?
demzufolge wär ne dh piste für pros und ne dh piste für anfänger sinnvoller.


----------



## kletteraffe (31. August 2011)

Ich zitier mich mal selbst


> Der Park ist gut so wie er ist.





> obwohl ich aufm Country in BMais mega Spass habe. Und gerade deswegen würd Euch so was am Silbersattel auch gut stehn



Du hast mein Post irgendwie nicht richtig gelesen...



> demzufolge wär ne dh piste für pros und ne dh piste für anfänger sinnvoller


--> meine Rede oO obwohl ich sie für mich persönlich nicht brauche. Aber man sollte allen in gewisser Weise gerecht werden, damit alle den Park besuchen können und ihr Kohle habt zum betreiben.


----------



## lupo77 (31. August 2011)

da hab ich dich wohl doch missverstanden. 

wir sollten hier die diskusion wieder aufs wesentliche beschrenken.
welche strecken sollten in steinach vorhanden sein. ich bin der meinung wir bräuchten folgende strecken:

2 downhill pisten eine für pros, eine für anfänger
                          2 freeride pisten eine für pros, eine für anfänger
                          1 northshorepiste mit leichten und schweren segmenten
                          1 4x strecke
                          1 mtb piste für kinder
                          1 foampit
                          1 pumptrack

sobald wir uns festgelegt haben was gebaut werden soll, können wir uns drann setzen und  mit capulino nen plan entwerfen wie wir es den gegnern und skeptikern schmackhaft machen könnten. und die erforderlichen mittel beantragen.

um es so kostengünstig wie möglich zuhalten, sollten wir nen "buddelevent" draus machen. solche sachen machen ja bekanntlicher weiße richtig spass.
bei richtiger planung, und wenn sich alle beteiligten wirklich voll durchziehen ist das denke ich mal in 2 jahren alles zu schaffen.

so ich hoffe ich hab an alles gedacht


----------



## Alexspeed (31. August 2011)

lupo77 schrieb:


> 2 downhill pisten eine für pros, eine für anfänger
> 2 freeride pisten eine für pros, eine für anfänger
> 1 northshorepiste mit leichten und schweren segmenten
> 1 4x strecke
> ...



Ja das Klingt doch mal ganz gut. Wenn du aber Strecken für Anfänger und Pros baust musst du auch die doppelte Pflege Bedenken

Eine Freeride Strecke ala Blue-Line Saalbach Hinterglemm wäre schön. Dort können auch die Schnelleren die Fetzen fliegen lassen. Und den Anfängern ist nix zu krass.


----------



## lupo77 (31. August 2011)

"Wenn du aber Strecken für Anfänger und Pros baust musst du auch die doppelte Pflege Bedenken"


das ist mir schon klar , drumm würd ich es so machen wie capulino es einige seiten vorher schon beschriebn hat: für jede strecke ist eine bestimmte gruppe von fahrern zuständig. obwohl man ja sagen muss das die streckepflege eigendlich in die hände des betreibers gehört. solte mann mal drüber nachdenken ob es sich nicht lohnen würde in 1 o. 2 neue angestellte zu investieren die nur für die streckenpflege da sind.

ich glaub bmais machen 2 tage in der woche zu um die strecken auszubessern. und bad wildad sperrt ne strecke solang bis sie komplet fertig gebaut ist. da steinach eh nur am wochende auf hat hätten dann ja die "pfleger" 4 tage zeit zum strecke pflegen.


----------



## lupo77 (31. August 2011)

wie ich oben schon erwähnte, wir brauchen eine piste für pros und eine für anfänger.
ich weiß ja nicht ob du nen schneller fahrer bist oder nicht, aber stell dir mal vor du wirst ständig von "dahinschleichenden" anfängern in deinem speedrausch ausgebremst?!
denke mal das dir das nach späthesten der 2. abfart tierisch aufn sack gehen würde.
oder andersrum, du fährst langsamm um dich an die richtige geschwindigkeit herran zutasten und um dir die richtige technick anzueignen, und ständig must du platz machen weil mal wieder so ein "speedjunkie" von hinten angeflogen kommt. auf die dauer seh ich da ein echtes konfliktpotenzial auf uns zu kommen. aus diesem grund schlag ich 2 strecken vor.


----------



## Alexspeed (31. August 2011)

Das mit den Pflegern ist ne gute Idee, hatten wir auch schonmal wo anders.

Normal würde 1 Strecken-Pfleger in Vollzeit in Steinach reichen.
Ideal wäre ein 1 Euro-Jobber vom Arbeitsamt, da gibt es genug und die sind billig.
Aber Kosten tuts halt trotzdem was genauso wie Bagger, Sprit und Co.


----------



## lupo77 (31. August 2011)

aber wenn es nen 1euro jopper ist muss es einer sein der echt ahnung davon hat... und find den erstmal 

bagger spritt und co brauchste ja eigendlich nur wenn du die strecken baust oder verändern möchtest. ansonsten reicht schaufel säge und bissl spucke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (31. August 2011)

Will mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden... (Mein Fahrkönnen würde ich als fortgeschritten bezeichnen)


Wenn ich in Steinach bin fahre ich fast ausschließlich die IXS Strecke, im oberen Teil auch gerne die Sachen unterm Lift (Doubles, Wallride, Hipjump) und prinzipiell mag ich Drops in allen Variationen von Höhe und Weite.

Tendenziell würde ich es befürworten die DH Strecke etwas anspruchsvoller zu gestalten - prinzipiell sollte aber der flowige Streckencharakter der Steinach ausmacht beibehalten werden. Wo ich allerdings keinen Einblick habe: Wo wollen Anfänger noch chickenway oder einfachere Hindernisse? 

Ich kann mir in Steinach (auf der Dh oder FR) keine "schwere" Stelle vorstellen. (Unter schwer verstehe ich: Davorstehen und überlegen zu müssen OB man da mit einem Bike überhaupt runterkommt. Alles andere ist nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit.)
Wirklich schwer finde ich die Stellen unterm Lift (Die Klippe ist nur Überwindungssache und oberhalb der Klippe, wo es in den kleinen Wald geht habe ich noch keine rechte Lösung um dort fahren zu können=für mich schwer).

Gefallen würde mir auch der ein oder andere größere Sprung auf der DH Piste.


----------



## kletteraffe (31. August 2011)

> Unter schwer verstehe ich: Davorstehen und überlegen zu müssen OB man da mit einem Bike überhaupt runterkommt.



Ach komm! Mach mal die Augen auf und schau Dir an wer alles in Bikeparks rum fährt. Das meine ich jetzt nicht abwertend. Dein Flow ist nicht der der anderen...

Einem Bikepark stehts immer gut wenn er einen Track hat, der allen das gewisse Flowerlebnis geben kann.


----------



## lupo77 (1. September 2011)

@ datenwurm:    "Mein Fahrkönnen würde ich als fortgeschritten bezeichnen"

genau da liegt aber das problem, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab findest du die streck eh schon zu einfach.für uns anfänger ist sie aber umso schwerer da unser fahrkönnen eben noch nicht so fortgeschritten ist.
ich kann verstehen das man, so wie es carbonized schon beschrieben hat,  als "pro" nicht mehr ganz versteht warum sich die anfänger so schwer  tun.
da wir auf der ixs strecke ja kaum möglichkeiten haben nen chickenway zu bauen hab ich ne anfängertaugliche, also leichte dh piste, vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Alexspeed (1. September 2011)

Ja Genau so ists richtig:

- Anfänger finden den DH zu Schwer und Pros finden ihn zu Einfach
d.h. Der jetzige DH(ich würde den Rechten nehmen) muss schwerer werden, was nicht heißen soll das er an Flow einbüßt.
Den linken DH würde ich für Anfänger ausbauen, d.h. in tiefe Löcher muss halt mal wieder Erde oder ein paar breite Bretter drüber.

So haben alle ihren Spaß, so wie es Lupo77 gemeint hat und auch möchte.


----------



## Carbonized (1. September 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Ja Genau so ists richtig:
> 
> - Anfänger finden den DH zu Schwer und Pros finden ihn zu Einfach
> d.h. Der jetzige DH(ich würde den Rechten nehmen) muss schwerer werden, was nicht heißen soll das er an Flow einbüßt.
> ...



Genau das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Am Samstag werde ich mir das mal anschauen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich dazu auch gerne mit mir zusammen auf die Strecken begeben, um diverse Ideen zu diskutieren


----------



## Alexspeed (2. September 2011)

Hab noch n paar Ideen, ist zwar etwas schwer zu verstehen und umzusetzen, aber wäre dennoch schön wenn es sowas gibt.

*-* 1-2 Echte Dirts oder auch normale Sprünge wobei die Landung voll mit Rindenmulch ist(Richtig Dick). Da könnte man auch mal ein paar Tricks üben wo man auch mal "sanft" Stürzen kann.
*-* Nen Dicken Step Up.(Vielleicht auch mit Rindenmulchlandung) Da könnte man auch Tricks üben ohne Hart einzuschlagen.
*-* Ne Trainingsstrecke rein für technische Sachen(scrubbing, pushing oder surfen von Wellen, scandinavian flic,...) Solch eine Strecke wär echt auch mal wieder was anderes, weil, hat nicht jeder.(Das selbe wahrscheinlich wie ein Pumptrack, den hat auch nicht jeder)


----------



## Datenwurm (2. September 2011)

Als (überlesenen) Unterton wollte ich folgendes in meinem Post oben verstecken: Als Noob einfach mal nicht jammer, das der flow fehlt bzw. irgendwas zu schwer wäre. Dafür trainiert man doch und flow kommt eben erst mit einem gewissen Fahrkönnen. Und Steinach ist definitiv eine Strecke, die auch relativ langsam gefahren noch flowig ist. Versteht mich aber auch nicht falsch, jeder fängt klein an, aber ein unebener Untergrund kann sich nicht immer flowig anfühlen, das ist im DH Sport nunmal so. Man kann nur Stellenweise versuchen das beste rauszuholen (eben die Linie die dem eigenen Fahrkönnen entspricht und dem entsprechen auch schnell ist.)

Im Sommer war ich mal einen Tag in Leogang unterwegs... stellenweise schon ne kniffelige Strecke, daher musste ich eben Tempo rausnehmen und bin eben langsam runter. Als ich danach Videos vom WC dieses jahr dort gesehen habe wusste ich wie man dort flowig (und geschätzt 5 mal schneller als ich) runterkommt.


Falls ich ne Fahrgelegenheit finde (wegen Feier am Samstag Abend^^) würde ich Sonntag mal wieder vorbeigucken.


----------



## lupo77 (9. September 2011)

will nochmal die frage in die runde werfen: wann wollen wir uns denn nun mit allen verantwortlichen zwecks ausbau des bikeparks treffen?
 habt ihr überhaupt lust mit zu reden? ich mein hier habt ihr die einmalige möglichkeit mit zu entscheiden wie wir was wo bauen wollen und was nicht.


----------



## Carbonized (9. September 2011)

Edit...

Lupo, es hat mich heute echt gefreut dich auch mal mit einer Schaufel in der Hand zu sehen. Die kleinen Änderungen an der Freeride Strecke machen sich positiv bemerkbar. Den Anlieger auf der Wiese habe ich heute morgen komplett überarbeitet, jetzt fährt der sich wieder schön angenehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (17. September 2011)

2 Mann sind heute in STeinach---> schwarz oranges MTB-Riderz Trikot  sind kurz nach 10 uhr da


----------



## DHK (17. September 2011)

cool, dann bin ich nicht alleine. Bin dann auch dort


----------



## Datenwurm (18. September 2011)

War ja richtig was los gestern


----------



## dorado5demo (18. September 2011)

Weil wirs oben von den für Änfanger zu schweren Stellen hatten, wollt ich mal meine meinung mit einfließen lassen (bin ziemlich unerfahrener Anfänger) und muss ganz ehrlich sagen das zur Zeit nur die "Rinne" mit gefühlten 1,5 m tiefe und der Weg Rechts vorbei, sowie der Absatz in die Linkskurve (da wo sich die Enden der DH gabeln <-- links auf den Skihang, Rechts weiter im Wald) für absolute Laien nicht Fahrbar sind. Ich muss halt immer absteigen und 2-3 meter Schieben sonst is alles ne Sache des Speedes. Wär schon wenn der Weg rechts an der Rinne vorbei vielleicht rollbar wäre, un das Loch nach dem Linkskurvenabsatz ein bisschen (max 20cm) aufgeschüttet werden würde (dann wärs Rollbar ohne aufzusitzen und ihr konnt immernoch reinspringen). Für die Jumpline (3 Tables, Hip, Gap un die ganzen Anlieger) großes Lob.


----------



## Alexspeed (20. September 2011)

Ich würde sagen beim DH und FR ist alles Rollbar!!!


----------



## lupo77 (26. September 2011)

scheiß steinach scheiß drops ach man scheiß unvermögen meiner seits ;-)
sonntag schöne am grossen drop zerbrössselt ... glaubt mir, außer ne halswirbelsäulenstauchung und ner sehr schmerzhaften becken- und wirbelsäulenprellung, bringt es nichts sein ganzes körpergewicht+bike nur mitm kopf abzufedern ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carbonized (27. September 2011)

Hast du nicht mal gemeint du springst nicht ? Dann gleich den großen Drop zu probieren ist da nicht sehr klug... Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und bis nächstes Jahr, dann bauen wir, sobald der Schnee schmilzt, die Strecken weiter aus und beseitigen die ausgefahrenen Spuren. Ich kann dir dann ja vorher Bescheid geben...


----------



## lupo77 (28. September 2011)

naja den bin ich schon 5 6 mal gedropt und lief immer alles glatt. nur diesmal irgendwie nicht.

hab mir die brücke gebaut wie ich es dir gesagt hatte, leider konnte ich sie ja nun nicht mehr wegräumen. kannst du das am samstag machen? brauchst sie nur an die seite legen, weil ich am sonntag mit nem kumpel komm der das da auch nochmal braucht.


----------



## lupo77 (16. Oktober 2011)

kaum ist der park zu ist hier tote hose. sind alle im kollektiven winterschlaf verfallen?


----------



## dorado5demo (18. Oktober 2011)

winter depressionen halt, wird eig. nach Bikepark schluss noch gebaut? hab grad nen bisl Freizeit da das bike weg ist


----------



## Carbonized (18. Oktober 2011)

Geplanter Baubeginn wird erst wieder Anfang 2012 sein, da es so kurz vor Wintereinbruch einfach keinen Sinn mehr macht die Strecken neu zu bearbeiten.


----------



## lupo77 (21. Oktober 2011)

ob sinn oder nicht ist ansichtsache. aber im augenblick ist nix zu bauen. würden uns aber freuen wenn de anfang 2012 ( wenn der schnee weg ist) mit buddeln könntest. mal sehen was nächstes jahr alles so entsteht.


----------



## dorado5demo (27. März 2012)

der sommer rückt an 
wie viel schnee liegt denn in steinach noch?
auf den Bilder von der Webcam siehts ja schon ganz ordentlich frei aus


----------



## chaos_one (16. April 2012)

wann gehts los on steinach?was für konkrete änderungen sind für 2012 geplant?


----------



## may (19. April 2012)

www.gidf.de

am 2.6. ist wieder das 12h rennen. Yihaa!


----------



## Sardic (26. April 2012)

Servus,komm am freirag abend mit ein paar Jungs nach Steinach. Wollte Fragen wie das Wetter so ist und welche Strecken für nen Anfänger geeignet sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (26. April 2012)

Warum ist Sonntag nur bis 16 uhr offen
wegen 5 ein halb stunden bringt es ja fast net für mich zu kommen
oda macht ihr länger auf wenn genug da sind dan bring ich meine kolegen alle mit ^^


----------



## may (26. April 2012)

Sardic schrieb:


> Servus,komm am freirag abend mit ein paar Jungs nach Steinach. Wollte Fragen wie das Wetter so ist und welche Strecken für nen Anfänger geeignet sind



www.wetter.com
Alle strecken sind für Anfänger gut zu fahren.


----------



## Datenwurm (30. April 2012)

Wir sind heute in Steinach unterwegs


----------



## andi. (15. Mai 2012)

wie ist der aktuelle stand in steinach so? die website hat keine aktuellen fotos. nach wie vor die DH, die Freeride und in der mitte nen paar sprünge, northshores?


----------



## may (15. Mai 2012)

Grob gesehen alles so wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Mai 2012)

andi. schrieb:


> wie ist der aktuelle stand in steinach so? die website hat keine aktuellen fotos. nach wie vor die DH, die Freeride und in der mitte nen paar sprünge, northshores?


 
Zusammengefasst alles auf den Punkt gebracht. DH Line, Freeride, Jump Line und Northshoreline. Wir waren vor 2 Wochen da und mussten feststellen, dass die Strecke im Allgemeinen jedoch etwas Pflege vertragen könnte.


----------



## kletteraffe (25. Mai 2012)

Hier steppt ja der Bär oO

Bin ich mal gespannt was Sonntag los ist bei Euch....


----------



## andi. (17. September 2012)

Wenn ihr Bilder vom Rookies Cup habt, postet sie doch bitte hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=599540

Danke


----------



## Alexspeed (18. September 2012)

Bitte an der Enduro-Line Weiterbauen oder besser Beschildern(Mit Absperrband die Linie definieren)!!! Dann könnten die linie auch mehr nutzen und Sie wird schwieriger, da Sie eingefahrener wird!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaos_one (29. April 2013)

wie sieht es dieses jahr mit baumaßnahmen aus im bikeperk,ich würde so weit ich kann auch mitschaufeln...
hab am sonntag gesehen das ein wenig an der freeride gemacht wurde...
sven...ride on


----------



## fr-ride (7. Mai 2013)

die Strecken werden in den nächsten Tagen-Wochen noch überarbeitet , an der Freeride wurde schon einiges gemacht , die Jump-Northshore -Line haben wir auch schon die Sprünge überarbeitet, es entsteht auch noch eine neue Line mit großen Spüngen wie Table´s und ein Road-Gap , 

ride on ,


----------



## fr-ride (10. Juli 2013)

So wir sind kräftig am arbeiten am der neuen Table line


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Juli 2013)

Daumen Hoch !!! Ihr seid Super !!! Endlich wird mal an der Jump-Line ganz rechts gearbeitet!!!
Danke!


----------



## fr-ride (11. Juli 2013)

danke, für nächste woch haben wir geplant das roadgap northshore aufzustellen


----------



## may (7. Februar 2016)

Seit 2013 war hier nichts mehr los. OHA! 

Es gehen ja viele Gerüchte rum. Der eine meint, Steinach schließt demnächst, der andere wiederum dass man ordentlich Geld reinstecken möchte. Was stimmt nun? Weiß jemand mehr?

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack22001 (27. September 2016)

...und gibts da was neues zum Thema Steinach? Also bleibt der Park erhalten oder nicht?


----------



## may (18. Oktober 2016)

Ich glaube fast dass die bald dicht machen. Es wurde ein letzter verzweifelter Versuch gestartet noch etwas zu reißen in dem man eine "Flow-Line" baut. Ich bin zwar kein Fan davon Sachen schlecht zu machen die man nicht selbst produziert hat aber was da erschaffen wurde ist unter aller Kanone.  Die Flow-Line ist einfach nur ein Wanderweg aus Kies mit ein Paar extrem schlecht gebauten Anliegern. 

Auf die Frage hin wer das denn gebaut hätte meinte jemand am Lift dass es Radfahrer waren. Ich ziehe den Hut davor dass sich Leute hinstellen und dort eine Strecke rein basteln aber was dabei raus gekommen ist.... naja.... Sorry Jungs.


----------



## Alexspeed (18. Oktober 2016)

Was ist denn hier los?
Ich war früher gerne dort, fast jedes Wochenende ... weil es nicht weit weg war und die Strecken spaßig.
Bin die letzten Jahre leider nicht mehr dort hin gekommen, weil ich aufgrund der Arbeit nun eher im bayrischen Wald fahren gehe.
Aber hey, der Park lief immer ganz gut und der Besitzer hatte auch viele Visionen.
Leider gab es einen Bürgerentscheid, der eine Investition des Thüringer Langes in dieses Ski- und Radgebiet abgelehnt hat.
Auch wenn nur Mountainbiker für Mountainbiker Strecken gebaut haben, ist jedoch für viele was dabei gewesen. Die dicken Dinger mussten leider weg, einige Aufgrund vom Alter, andere weil diese nicht sonderlich stabil gebaut wurden.
Jedoch gibt es da wenigstens eine kleine Gruppe, welche sich freut dort was bauen zu dürfen ... und der Besitzer unterstützt auch gerne mit Bagger und Co.

Ich hoffe, dass der Park erhalten bleibt! Daumen drücken!


----------



## Capic Biker (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich war am Wochenende vorort und muss sagen das es für mich das letzte mal war.
Der Park hat sehr viele stellen die nachgebessert werden müssen und so einfach gefährlich sind. 
Der neue Flowtrail ist für die Katz sorry, einfach rausgeschmissenes Geld.
Einen Weg zu bauen der 1m Breit ist und cm hoch aufgefüllt mit losem Schotter kann doch nicht wirklich FLOW sein.
Wenn ich so einen weg fahren will ist daneben eine Forststraße.

Dann die Biker locken indem man anbietet bei 5 Besuchen die 6te umsonst zu machen ohne einem durchdachten System?

Ich hab gehoft es hat sich was gebessert aber dieser Park ist ausgestorben und runtergeranzt.
Kaum mehr als 10-15 Besucher bei besten Wetter.


----------



## 3K-Power (3. September 2017)

Ich war in den letzten 4 Wochen 2 mal vor Ort...

Dabei hab ich mich sehr wohl gefühlt. Das Personal ist sehr nett und hilfsbereit; waren sich auch nicht zu schade mir mal die Strecken zu zeigen und mal als Guide voraus zu fahren.

Der Flow Trail soll noch mit Brechsand verbessert werden; das mit dem Schotter wäre dann erledigt.

Zu gefährlich?? Wo?? Runtergeranzt wo??



Ich find die Strecken gut. Besonders im Vergleich zu Oberhof letztes Jahr. Auf jeden Fall anspruchsvoller. 

Ich werd da heute wieder fahren gehen.


----------



## __U3__ (31. Mai 2018)

Moin,

wie sieht es denn im Bikepark nun aus?
Letzte Infos bzw Facebook sind ja nun schon nen Jahr her, wollte mit meiner Freundin dort mal ein paar Enduro-Trails befahren.
Also eher Wurzeln und Kurven statt große Tables und Drops. Lohnt sich der Weg von Erfurt?


----------



## may (2. Juni 2018)

Von Erfurt lohnt es sich definitiv mal hin zu fahren. Ob es dann einen gefällt ist die andere Sache.  Die einen mögen es dort, die anderen nicht. Ich glaube die haben schon offen.  Soweit ich mich erinnere wurde schon etwas dazu gepostet .


----------

